# A boy or a girl?...that is the question?



## LauraV (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually as a family on our search for a new addition & not having been dog owners for a considerable time we have LOTS of questions but the one I am asking for now is...

Should we get a dog or a bitch?

Any advice greatly received!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Laura I can't really give you much advice as we have only ever owned Malie as a family.What I can say though is that when we decided on a puppy I really wanted a male.I had no experience of either *** but some how felt that a male would be easier and more loving.Hubby on the other hand had very strong views and only wanted a girl.He has grown up with dogs and his one main argument for a girl,was the fact that he couldn't stand the thought of the constant leg cocking on walks from a male dog.Anyway we chose Malie from our breeder and could not be happier.She has been a dream to toilet train and generally train.She is really loving,great with he kids,loves being with us but not clingy,friendly with everyone.The only issue is that she will growl if she is eating something of very high value but we have been working on this and she is o much better.) To be honest I remember asking this question on the forum when we were looking a few months ago and I'm sure the general response was that there are no real differences and at the end of the day go for the puppy that best suits your family  Good luck
XClare


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have 3 cockapoos, 2 boys and 1 girl and think they all have their different ways, some good some bad lol. I really couldn't say which one is best, they all have different ways to show their love, they all have different ways of being naughty!!! Most of the time when you go to see a litter the pup chooses you


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Laura,
I have one of each and love them both dearly, they are different in personalities but both adorable in their own way. I would say stay open minded and go visit a litter and see which one steals your heart x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I grew up with female dogs. That's what my parents decided to get. Even to this day they prefer female dogs. Even though they don't have dogs anymore. But when I decided to get a dog again I looked into what my husband and I wanted. I found a few sites that where somewhat helpful. Keep in you will get many opinions and some based on the old days before people spay/neuter their dogs. Although I have come across many people on different dog forums that have never fixed any of their dogs and never have problems. But then these people have great control over their dogs and probably work with them a LOT. Training goes a long way, on how a dog acts.

Here are the two links.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/articles.html?s=choosing-a-male-or-a-female-dog-what-is-the-difference

http://www.howtodothings.com/pets-and-animals/a4104-how-to-choose-between-male-and-female-dogs.html

I have decided to go with a boy, because I had all girl dogs growing up. So wanted a change. I will be getting him fixed, but probably not until he is a year old. I personally think the personality of a dog being female or male comes down to large amount on how they are raised and a smart part with "genetics". Regardless if you get a female or male, give him/her a good home and they will be good and loving dogs.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have had boys and girls in the past and currently have one of each. All have been loving and wonderfully calm tempered dogs. So my advice is to go with the pup that steals your heart....and enjoy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have one of each and love both their qualities. I think that once they are spayed/neutered they are sexless and any unwanted male behaviours tends to stop once this is done - well they did with me anyway! I think if you have no particular desire either way then you should just go and look at the puppies with an open-mind and I'm sure your gut instincts will take over. x


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I previously had a female cocker spaniel and now a male cockapoo...I have noticed a few differences but I don't know what's down to personality or ***. Our bitch was very clingy, always wanted attention and hated being alone but she was slightly calmer and very easy to train. Our dog is a lot more independent even though he is only 12 weeks, if we're busy he'll take himself off and amuse himself. He doesn't mind being alone in fact I think he likes it so he can sleep in peace lol but he is a more boisterous pup than what our bitch was.

As I said I don't know if any of this is down to differences in gender or just personality but it is my observations of the two dogs. My husband picked Charlie as a surprise Christmas present and he said out of the other 5 pups he clambered over them and ran straight for him so as the other posters said the pup will chose you!


----------



## LauraV (Jan 19, 2013)

Great replies thank you! Kind of backs up my thinking really....what will be will be! :0)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had no real preference , initially wanted a girl, then a boy, I then had 2 that I liked and went for the palest, smallest one with a cheeky look in their eye and now have Molly!! 

xxx


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

We've previously had boy dogs and I preferred them as I've always felt bitches tend to be a bit clingy. Amber is our first girl and thankfully is not too clingy and will happily take herself off to the rug or even the kitchen to play by herself. We will definitely have her spayed pre first season, both for the removal of having to deal with the mess and also for the health benefits. Our vet was very clear on what they felt were the numerous benefits to her of having it done early, (we've used them for 30 years now, they know us,we know them). 
I can't say she has any habits that seem to be gender based. In fact, I often remark to my wife that she reminds me a great deal of our first dear old boy Bonzo. Both are intelligent, fun loving with an independant and inquisitive nature.
We are encouraging her independant streak and easing out her anxiety so she can face things on her own and figure them out without panicking.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have one of each and Dexter is the more affectionate, clingy one and he gets quite frightened of things like fireworks and loud noises. Bonnie is far more independent and not afraid of anything. I think as others have said its the personality of the dog rather than the *** of the dog that makes the difference. Dexter doesn't really **** his leg much either.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't think our old boy Shadow ever did **** his leg, waaay too much effort.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have one of each they are related same dad different mum. Hattie the older one is a bit nervous and can be a bit 'sparky', Minton however is just a great big lump of love! He is frustrating lumbers his way around the world but you cannot help loving him! God forbid if I had to choose I would probably say Minton but I don't so they are both equally loved in their own way.


----------



## misshelsbells (Jan 27, 2013)

I asked the same question myself a week or two ago as we started out looking for a boy but then fell in love with a little girl that we saw. Yesterday we went to visit her and we have decided to go with the girl... because she is just tooo gorgeous so we had no other choice  Good luck whichever you decide to go with! x


----------

